# Shop spraying metal doors.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Put the second coat on these just a few minutes ago. Moorglo SoftGloss


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Moorglo is good stuff. They look nice


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm loving that black door!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

looks good!

I don't think they sell Moorglo in Canada...Is the "softgloss" a satin?...From the pictures it looks glossier than a satin...Are they wet?

Is it a tough enamel finish?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Sprayed a metal door with my ProShot and SW DTM recently. I measured the millage of the sags that occurred....less than the highest suggest millage for application! Lame. 

Yours look great!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> looks good!
> 
> I don't think they sell Moorglo in Canada...Is the "softgloss" a satin?...From the pictures it looks glossier than a satin...Are they wet?
> 
> Is it a tough enamel finish?


Once it cures yes, it's tough. It's a semi gloss, they were wet will add a pic of the dry finish when I get home.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

looks great! give us a side angle of that black door, i love looking at those.

P.S. did you also paint the TOP & BOTTOM?!? 

:jester:




BreatheEasyHP said:


> Sprayed a metal door with my ProShot and SW DTM recently. I measured the millage of the sags that occurred....less than the highest suggest millage for application! Lame.
> 
> Yours look great!



i stopped at 'proshot'.
DTM isn't my favorite, but sagging usually isn't a materials issue.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Back in the frames and ready for the GC to pick up and install. Notice I am including touch up paint as well so he doesn't call me.  

I got low balled on the addition painting, but he said the HO saw some of my doors and wanted me to paint them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Tommy:thumbsup:
Where is the obligatory gnat walking in an S pattern down the middle:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Looks good Tommy:thumbsup:
> Where is the obligatory gnat walking in an S pattern down the middle:blink:


You can see it in the black door. Right where the panels begin. It was a house fly.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You can see it in the black door. Right where the panels begin. It was a house fly.



sprayed 8' doors using bm oil in a garage in s. fla. h.o. left flou. lights on and both doors open all night...

holy pete!!

love the side views btw! thanks!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

nice work, and nice booth!


----------

